
Enigma encrypted message to be sent in 40m, decrypted by Bletchly Park - sverige
http://www.southgatearc.org/news/2017/march/enigma-encrypted-message-to-be-sent-in-40m.htm#.WN7mBobX-M8
======
Safety1stClyde
It is very difficult indeed to read Google translations and understand what
the original text was. I'm not sure what value such contributions have.

